# Army List Must-Haves



## Lipsidius1

Hello all,

Please forgive this post if it or some form of it has already been posted, but in building lists for more competitive tournament games the obvious has struck me...and that is that one needs to account for any and all possibilites that may arise within your alotted points total. Now I know right now you read that and said to yourself, "Duh!" and I don't blame you as I would too, but it's not always as easy as it may seem. There are so many factors that come into play, opponent, mission, deployment, horde armies (aka Orks and Nids), flyers, etc. that make creating a list rather difficult.

One must be balanced enough to deal with hordes, flyer defense and AV14/MCs as well as having enough scoring units to take and hold objectives in order to win. What I'd like to know from the community, especially those who have more experience in tournaments is what are some of the must-have units necessary to not only win, but to at least be competitive in games. Don't get me wrong I love to win as much as the next guy, but I'd rather play in a really tough hard-fought game that is decided on the 7th turn more by tactics, decision making and some luck (good or bad) than be tabled or table cause of shitty lists.

I'm not looking for specifics, though examples would be greatly appreciated, but a more general feel of what one brings to the party regardless of the codex they use. For example how many troop choices and why? How many flyers if any? CC heavy? What kind of HQ? etc.

All thoughts are very much welcomed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## scscofield

What codex are you asking for?


----------



## Dakingofchaos

-ADL with Quad Gun/Lascannon (depending on the BS of the guy firing). 
-A delivery system for your troops (be that a transport, deep strike, infiltrate, scouts, outflank ect)
-Plenty of scoring units. With 5/6 Eternal War missions being objective based your going to want lots of potential units to hold them!

Without knowing your codex it hard to get into specifics.


----------



## Lipsidius1

scscofield said:


> What codex are you asking for?


All. Just a general question in list building, though I use the BA codex.


----------



## scscofield

Dakingofchaos said:


> -ADL with Quad Gun/Lascannon (depending on the BS of the guy firing).
> -A delivery system for your troops (be that a transport, deep strike, infiltrate, scouts, outflank ect)
> -Plenty of scoring units. With 5/6 Eternal War missions being objective based your going to want lots of potential units to hold them!
> 
> Without knowing your codex it hard to get into specifics.


This was a good response if your not after a specific codex.


----------



## Lipsidius1

Dakingofchaos said:


> -ADL with Quad Gun/Lascannon (depending on the BS of the guy firing).
> -A delivery system for your troops (be that a transport, deep strike, infiltrate, scouts, outflank ect)
> -Plenty of scoring units. With 5/6 Eternal War missions being objective based your going to want lots of potential units to hold them!
> 
> Without knowing your codex it hard to get into specifics.


This is perfect, exactly the kind of info I'm looking for. My post is more of a general must-have type units that would be relevant to all codices. I use the BA codex, but wanna get a feel for what others feel are necessities regardless of dex.

Thanks.


----------

